# Two Celebration Retrievers



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Congratulations to you, Mick, and Gabby!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Thank you... Your Cookie's sister is the mother of my Katy Perry who is going to be amazing... Love working with Mick and Gabs!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Congratulations, Janice!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations to you, Mick and Gabby!


----------



## evei (Sep 11, 2015)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

They both looked wonderful. Just great dogs with a great handler! Congrats!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Totally fun working with my dogs...hope to be successful at another trial in a few weeks...who knows, Gabs might come in season...


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Janice.. Huge congrats.. so happy to hear you got back out there in obedience.. and did so well..Congrats to you and the kids.. Sorry I did not see this yesterday!..


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

And today, just one year old KP, aka, Katy Perry, Celebration's I Kissed A Girl, got her CGC. She is related to all of my other dogs...


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Great job KP! I'd be thrilled to see pictures - I really love those dogs.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Congrats to KP!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Mick and Gabs got their RN's today .... Yesterday in practice, Mick forgot to front to a sit...then practiced it two times at home and was perfect....he, decided instead to not sit on the sit in the heeling pattern..same difference, three points. He got a 194.5 same score as his second time...and third place. Gabby was the wild child she always is...heeling very scary...but right on with the other exercises. Her recall was amazing.... Any way, the judge told me that she was a "very nice dog!" Go figure...she loved sassy. So Gabby was 190.5..


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations  Your crew has been doing great ! 





Sally's Mom said:


> ... And today, just one year old KP, aka, Katy Perry, Celebration's I Kissed A Girl, got her CGC. She is related to all of my other dogs...
> 
> Mick and Gabs got their RN's today .... Yesterday in practice, Mick forgot to front to a sit...then practiced it two times at home and was perfect....he, decided instead to not sit on the sit in the heeling pattern..same difference, three points. He got a 194.5 same score as his second time...and third place. Gabby was the wild child she always is...heeling very scary...but right on with the other exercises. Her recall was amazing.... Any way, the judge told me that she was a "very nice dog!" Go figure...she loved sassy. So Gabby was 190.5..


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Congratulations! 



Sally's Mom said:


> Mick and Gabs got their RN's today .... Yesterday in practice, Mick forgot to front to a sit...then practiced it two times at home and was perfect....he, decided instead to not sit on the sit in the heeling pattern..same difference, three points. He got a 194.5 same score as his second time...and third place. Gabby was the wild child she always is...heeling very scary...but right on with the other exercises. Her recall was amazing.... Any way, the judge told me that she was a "very nice dog!" Go figure...she loved sassy. So Gabby was 190.5..


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

And today, Gabs' sister Skye got her RA in three straight like Gabs and Mick...


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Woohoo!! Congratulations 



Sally's Mom said:


> And today, Gabs' sister Skye got her RA in three straight like Gabs and Mick...


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Congrats to the Celebration gang!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Actually, my two guys got BN's in the B class...


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Got KP's official CGC in the mail today...


----------

